# Cable TV wires



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, my ignorance is showing here, go ahead, smirk and snicker now. Right, that's over with. Ahem.

Why are there *two* cable TV plugs side by side on every cable TV wall jack I ever see in Barcelona? Are they indeed two cable TV plugs, or are they the same physical plug but one is cable TV and the other is something else? And, what signal formal(s) would one find on those jacks? (I know my US NTSC/ATSC TVs won't work; I may eventually buy a PCI/PCIx/USB tuner for my home theatre PC and hook up my US LCD TV that way).


My apartment is in a one year old building on Putxet hill in Barcelona, and up on the roof there is an electric equipment cabinet with what appears to be a repeater / amplified for cable TV wires. However, the ONO cable TV company does not offer its high speed Internet service at my address, so I guess those aren't literally cable TV. Maybe the building has a central satellite dish with the signal distributed to each apartment? (Yes, I know, ask the proprietor - I will). First I'm just curious about the whole two-jacks-on-every-one-plate thing...

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,

If they are the usual wall sockets then either
one conenction will be for TV and the other for radio...
or
one conenction will be for TV and the other for satellite

i think ONO put in their own wall sockets and done use the buildings internal cabling structure...

If your appartments have been converted for digital, then in theory all you need is a TDT digital TV receiver, and you can connect this to your TV via SCART and you should have Spainsih Digital TV. I think this should work with your US TV.

hope this helps


----------

